# First time pond build.



## curefan (22 Jul 2010)

Hi all.
Im going to start to build a pond with a waterfall using a liner. I want to use a dark rock.....cant find any slate, so was wondering would a grey limestone be ok to use (ill have no fish, just plants).
Will the limestone wear away over time?? Is it bad for plants?

Also. for the liner edge.....do you just put rocks on it to hold it or do you need to tuck it down into the ground?

Any advice welcome....thanks,

Dave.


----------



## Ed Seeley (23 Jul 2010)

Limestone will raise your pH and so not the best choice for a closed, recirculating system but it shouldn't harm most pondfish or plants.

The liner edge should have a concrete collar beneath the liner and then cement the stones on top of the liner and fold the liner up behind the rock and bury it under the soil.  Just make sure your liner comes up above the eventual water level.


----------

